# HP tx 2500 cpu vs ram upgrade?



## zala (Mar 16, 2009)

Just wondering if i could should go for a CPU upgrade or a RAM upgrade. And if so any suggestions?

P.S. I know upgrading a laptop is hard work, but I don't plan on doing it by myself. Just want suggestions and help please.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have the ZM80 CPU with 3Gig of Ram?
Is the OS 32Bit or 64Bit?


----------



## zala (Mar 16, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> Do you have the ZM80 CPU with 3Gig of Ram?
> Is the OS 32Bit or 64Bit?


I got the ZM80 with 3gb and 32bit. why?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The ZM80 is one of the faster AMD Moble CPU's out now, and 32 Bit Operating Systems can only address 4Gig of Ram in including system so will only report 3-3.5Gig usually around 3.2 as useable.

Basically there isn't a lot to gain by upgrading either.


----------



## zala (Mar 16, 2009)

wrench97 said:


> The ZM80 is one of the faster AMD Moble CPU's out now, and 32 Bit Operating Systems can only address 4Gig of Ram in including system so will only report 3-3.5Gig usually around 3.2 as useable.
> 
> Basically there isn't a lot to gain by upgrading either.


ah ok. well im going to make at least the upgrade to 4gb ya? since its only about $60 bucks and im told from Geek squad that would help in performance as well so ya


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

You will get minor improvement with upgrading to 4GB of RAM, but if you have money, go for it...
You will probably need to remove one stick of 1GB of RAM and put 2GB stick...


----------



## zala (Mar 16, 2009)

vladimirb said:


> You will get minor improvement with upgrading to 4GB of RAM, but if you have money, go for it...
> You will probably need to remove one stick of 1GB of RAM and put 2GB stick...


Ya that's what geek squad is saying. So I intend on doing that. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I wouldn't bother upgrading to 4 gb of ram 

save yo $60 , ohh and don't listen to geek squad they just want your money


----------



## zala (Mar 16, 2009)

Mcninjaguy said:


> I wouldn't bother upgrading to 4 gb of ram
> 
> save yo $60 , ohh and don't listen to geek squad they just want your money


Well I only plan on doing this in the future ya? So it's still a debate.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

If you have a 32 bit system you'll only see .2 gb of ram improvement on a 64 bit computer though you'd see the full 4 gbs


----------



## zala (Mar 16, 2009)

Mcninjaguy said:


> If you have a 32 bit system you'll only see .2 gb of ram improvement on a 64 bit computer though you'd see the full 4 gbs


Ya I got the 32bit and ya seems like people were saying won't have too much of an improvement. But I think it's worth it even for a little bit


----------

